# php build apache module missing after update



## david smith (Apr 7, 2015)

Did a fresh install to check to see if it's there, and it is there. But after updating, it's missing. Also noticed that it goes from php55-5.5.7 to php55-5.5.23. Checked www/mod_php5, www/mod_php55, www/mod_php56, 'build apache module' is not there. Any help is appreciated   
10.1-RELEASE-p6


----------



## talsamon (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry, don't really understand what happened. What exactly want you to do and please post a exact error message.

If I understood right
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-apache.html


> To gain support for PHP5 for the Apache web server, install the www/mod_php5 package or port. This will install and configure the modules required to support dynamic PHP applications. The installation will automatically add this line to /usr/local/etc/apache2_4_/httpd.conf:


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2015)

david smith said:


> Checked www/mod_php5, www/mod_php55, www/mod_php56, 'build apache module' is not there.


Those _are_ the Apache modules.


----------



## david smith (Apr 8, 2015)

Did this option move somewhere else?


----------



## david smith (Apr 8, 2015)

All it says is to rebuild it. I'm trying to learn PHP and it says to select that option - is that wrong?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 8, 2015)

And it says php standard-version is lang/php56.


----------



## david smith (Apr 8, 2015)

The UPDATING I have doesn't mention php56.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 8, 2015)

> 20150220:
> AFFECTS: users of PHP
> 
> The default PHP version has been updated from 5.4 to 5.6.
> ...



/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk


> PHP_DEFAULT?=     5.6


----------



## david smith (Apr 8, 2015)

thnx. Thanks, I was not aware of that.


----------



## david smith (Apr 8, 2015)

Just did `portsnap fetch extract`, and it updated a whole bunch of things. Then did `portsnap fetch update` and it says its already up to date. Checked that file and it still doesn't have php56.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 8, 2015)

Do `pkg info php5\*`.
And do for every port in the list:
like this example
`portmaster -o lang/php56 lang/php5`

and install www/mod_php56.


----------

